# Lure making



## Slightchop (Jan 15, 2015)

Posted some lures I made. What king of epoxy is best to use on them for hardening after painting? They are for saltwater about 3" long, also what size screw eyes and rings would be best to hold big reds and trout?
Thanks


----------



## Slightchop (Jan 15, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/FishingRodWraps/posts/1555015374741428:0

This is what the lures look like.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I would just use clear 5min epoxy


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

There is a gentleman from Great Britain that has posted several videos on Youtube about making lures. He uses Envirotex, if memory serves. It is available at Hobby Lobby. But you will need a curing motor, as it takes about ten hours to get to where it won't "fingerprint"...


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey those look real nice! Great job. What did you make them out of?


----------



## Slightchop (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for the info everyone. I made a mold from the actual lure with a silicon rubber and poured the molds with a liquid that dries to a hard plastic I'll put the links in a bit


----------



## Slightchop (Jan 15, 2015)

http://www.makeyourownmolds.com/copy-flex


----------



## Slightchop (Jan 15, 2015)

I use the 300 
http://www.smooth-on.com/Urethane-Plastic-a/c5_1120_1209/index.html


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

Slightchop said:


> I use the 300
> http://www.smooth-on.com/Urethane-Plastic-a/c5_1120_1209/index.html


How does the 300 hold up? I've got a mess of it.


----------



## Slightchop (Jan 15, 2015)

The 300 holds up great.


----------



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

They look great! I actually just started looking into this, so here is my question

I was going to get some smooth-on 300 and see how it works but what I am looking for is a thin, hard plastic that makes the High-Pitch sound such as a SheDog makes when being jerked. 

Also is it possible to mold 2 seperate pieces together after they have dried? Like I want a hollow piece that I can later stick a Ball bearing into.

Thanks for any help or info you may be able to give me

Dave


----------

